# Saguaro National Park



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At sunset










Dead Saguaro










Sunset










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Saguaro National Park. In fact, we used to live just a mile or so from Saguaro East.

Beautiful shots.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Claw, that last photo reminded me of a story that my parents would tell about when we first came to Arizona. I was around two years old at the time. I would point out the window of the car and say, "Bird! Bird!" I apparently thought the fruits in top of the saguaros were birds. 

Thanks for the memory.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it Anna!


----------

